# New dual Fisher HT Jack Stand



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

Had my HT for 2 winters so far, zero issues with the blade itself. Complained to fisher a while back about the crappy stand that always slumps and makes it so I have to lift the whole damn plow to get the pins to go in. They finally sent me the new dual jack stand for free a couple days ago.

Anyone install this themselves? How much better is it? The dealers around me are all too busy right now to do this for me so just gonna drill the holes and do it myself. Just wondering how easy it was for any of you who have done it. Thanks.


----------



## fisher_ma (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been thinking of doing this for my HT i had all the problems that you had with it dropping and being a pain to reconnect. Do you have any pictures of the new jacks do they seem like they will work better?


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Please post pics of the install


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's what the kit looks like. Might install it tomorrow if it's not too cold and windy. I'll post another pic or two after it's done. You have to make 3 new holes through the metal on the right side, save some parts, discard others. Should be fun.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I placed a large 8 inch block of wood behind the jack below the metal frame on my Fisher 7.5 HD. The jack and the wood support the back of the plow from dropping and it is perfectly aligned for the next hook up. Thanks, Tony


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

If you have an HD then you already have a proper jack in the center....why are you using a block?


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I use the block because the plow does sag backwards from time to time, just helps with the remount every time


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

Almost finished this today then my drill crapped out. After I make 3 more holes on the passenger side I'll attach the two new jacks and it'll be done. Everything is very easy except drilling through steel with a POS black n decker with not much juice. Will have a real drill tomorrow and post pics when I finish it. That's that.


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

Finished install today. New stands work slightly better but still pretty much a joke. Still slumps down if you don't set the jacks just right, which requires a little lifting when you take the plow off now. Ugg. Nothing works better than a single center jack. A year or two more and this truck and plow are gone anyway. I crave real equipment again, too bad half ton truck frames and plows are made so light duty these days. Can't wait to buy another 2500 and an 8 foot HD and get it over with.


----------



## fisher_ma (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures man overall how hard was the install?


----------



## MikeJee (Nov 22, 2013)

If I had a good drill right from the start it would have taken an hour I'd say. If you have a good drill and good bits you're in business. The rest of the process including removing the old jack, the cotter pins/the pin arm...etc is very easy. I saw this kit online for $200. If you have to pay more than 10 bucks for it DON'T BOTHER. If you complain to fisher and get sent one for free, then yeah I guess it's worth it. As you can tell I wasn't impressed.


----------

